# what to kill a rabbit with



## Bo (Aug 16, 2006)

i need to know if the gamo viper is a good gun to killa rabbit with on the run.what do you think. pellet guns only. :sniper:


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I wouldn't suggest taking shots at moving rabbits untill you know you can hit something moving accurately. I have a clay rabbit thrower that I used to use to get my shooting skills up for rabbits with my .22. If you can hit the rabbit in the head, neck or heart/lungs on the run then yeah, go ahead and use your gamo viper.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

is that the 22 cal. pneumatic shotgun? if so, id say so for under 10 yards.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

yeah, as far as im concerned 95% of rabbits are in thick spots and a tiny stick can throw of any bullet, especially from a pellet gun, so i dont think you could find one with a clear shot past 10 yards, all i know is that i give them what they deserve, .22lr, same goes for ground squirells, hahaha, them things really hop


----------



## Estaban (Mar 17, 2006)

My cousin Leroy's bad breath can kill a rabbit and any other living creature on the face of the Earth uke:


----------

